# Roboterstimme?



## laCrizz (11. Juni 2005)

Bin grad am frühstücken gewesen als im Radio "From Zero to Hero" von Sarah Connor lief und ich fand die Roboterstimme am Anfang ziemlich fresh und wollt mal hier nachfragen wie man denn den Effekt macht. Wie kommt diese Roboterstimme zustande?

Schonmal Danke im Voraus...


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2005)

Stimme einsprechen grob in einer Tonlage, dann Vokoder rüberlegen
und mit Synthi einen Sägezahn drauf loslassen.

Gab von Boss so ein Anfaßgerät  VT-1 Voice Transformer

mfg chmee


----------



## laCrizz (11. Juni 2005)

Ok.... "Nen Sägezahn" lol......danke für den Tipp.


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2005)

Wenn Du mit Logic arbeitest, ist der Evoc- Vocoder das Richtige.
Habs gerade getestet, ist genau das !

mfg chmee


----------



## laCrizz (12. Juni 2005)

Hab den Vocoder jetzt über mein Midikeyboard angesteuert. Da kommen dann ja geile Sachen bei raus ;-)


----------

